# Happy Birthday Dayna



## toth boer goats

:birthday::birthday::birthday::birthday:


----------



## nancy d

:stars::cake: HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAYNA!


----------



## liz

happy birthday!!!!!


----------



## xymenah




----------



## Dayna

Thank you! I'm 34 this year. My daughter just turned 16 two weeks to the day ago. I have to say I'm LOVING being in my 30's. This is my first birthday since my Mom passed away so that's pretty sad.

One fun thing is that there is a gift sitting on the counter..... I'm going to just look at it all day and open it when hubby gets home.

I slept in till 10am today! WOOOOOT! Now I'm going to have some coffee and then get a very late start feeding the animals. They'll be cranky but they'll live. It's just one day outta the year. hehe.


----------



## sweetgoats

Happy Happy Birthdya Dayna,:birthday::birthday:

Don't forget, your mom is always with you.

Have a wonderful day:birthday:


----------



## clearwtrbeach

:birthday: hope you enjoy your day.:wink:


----------

